# Case examination



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm posting 3 photos of a .45 case. Take a peek.

The white arrows pointing out case dent and slight soot in primer area. A third picture is inside of the case.

Would you reload this as pictured?


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

yes.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks you sir


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's hard to tell if it's just a ding or a crease.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

pic said:


> It's hard to tell if it's just a ding or a crease.


I'd say a ding..many of my cases have a ding in that area...this one represented one of the worst examples. The 1911 must be rough on them during extraction


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Stephen Bachiler said:


> Would you reload this as pictured?


Yes.
That ding looks like what I call 'side bash'. I believe it happens when the case hits the ejection port while the case is spinning out after fired. Don't think it can hurt anything.
That primer pocket is plenty clean to load as is, inside case is too.

Sam


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Please, with that bad a case of OCD, you need to find something safe for a hobby. With those concerns, how could you EVER feel safe about causing an explosion in your hand?
Don't reloading manuals cover these issues any more?
Soot is GOOD. It is a dry lube.
Ding is bad, but common and never an issue. Ding is usually indicative that case is hitting the slide on exit and you might even find a "coppery" area on some part of the ejection port.
Feel free to throw away ANY case you have a question about.
For most of us, case examination means:
1) is there a visible BULGE on the outside of the case that could weaken the case?
2) is there a crack along the body of the case or at the case mouth?
3) is there a wasp or spider nest or dead bug inside the case that I need to remove?


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

noylj said:


> Please, with that bad a case of OCD, you need to find something safe for a hobby. With those concerns, how could you EVER feel safe about causing an explosion in your hand?
> Don't reloading manuals cover these issues any more?
> Soot is GOOD. It is a dry lube.
> Ding is bad, but common and never an issue. Ding is usually indicative that case is hitting the slide on exit and you might even find a "coppery" area on some part of the ejection port.
> ...


Ha ha..well played.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

I thought I would post another question, though I'm sure it is a rookie one. Does the size of the primer flash hole on the right concern a reloader?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Stephen Bachiler said:


> I thought I would post another question, though I'm sure it is a rookie one. Does the size of the primer flash hole on the right concern a reloader?
> View attachment 19130


When you can push the primer through the flash hole it is a problem. Just joking, I would not be worried about it.

GW


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

With each stupid question I ask...I get more knowledge. Thanks for taking the time


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I always pitch any cases that have off center or 'odd' flash holes even though the case worked fine with the original factory load.
But I'm all particular, so there is that...

Sam


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

just wondering, 
During this factory Ammo shortage, is it affecting the reloading costs as well ?


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

pic said:


> just wondering,
> During this factory Ammo shortage, is it affecting the reloading costs as well ?


I'm new to it...so I don't have a frame of reference on cost...I'd leave that to the more experienced on this thread. I would have to think prices are high right now? How could they not be.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

pic said:


> just wondering,
> During this factory Ammo shortage, is it affecting the reloading costs as well ?


Well it would effect the cost of reloading components if any were available. I've seen inflated prices advertised but the only component _mostly_ available is powder.

Sam


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

The variation in flash hole does cause a variation if POI on target. It used to be that the large flash holes were from "non-toxic" primer cases. As far as shooting goes, feel free. Just don't include them in critical target loads.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

Another question for the group. Reloading .45 ACP...on a shooting supply website...I see .45 generally in two "sizes"...those being .451 and .452

Can anyone give me a sentence or two on what determines which to use and which is more common? Can each size be used in in standard cartridge?

Thanks in advance.

Stephen


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Either one is fine for jacketed.
0.452" is better for plated and lead.
That being said, the REAL answer is:
Even BETTER is ACTUALLY slugging your barrel to find the actual groove diameter. Groove diameters can be 0.450-0.454" and meet SAAMI spec.
Your jacketed bullet is not very sensitive to this, but you will often get slightly better accuracy matching bullet diameter to groove diameter.
For lead and plated bullets, the bullet should be at least 0.001" larger than ACTUAL bullet diameter.
Bullet diameter is controlled by the reloader since his/her loads are only meant for his/her gun and not for all guns ever produced. Plated bullets under groove diameter often tumble and keyhole on target.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

noylj said:


> Either one is fine for jacketed.
> 0.452" is better for plated and lead.
> That being said, the REAL answer is:
> Even BETTER is ACTUALLY slugging your barrel to find the actual groove diameter. Groove diameters can be 0.450-0.454" and meet SAAMI spec.
> ...


Great stuff! Thanks for the info


----------

